# Spirit of St. Lewis



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Anyone heard anything. 

Anyone know how the test dog in the derby did. Did his handler manage to keep his breakfast?


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

open callbacks 1,4,5,9,12,17,18,19,20,22,24,28,33,42,43,44,46,48,49,51

Very tough quad with middle retired. Land blind tomorrow. 

Derby was looking to finish tonight.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

*Test Dog Performance*



Howard N said:


> Anyone heard anything.
> 
> Anyone know how the test dog in the derby did. Did his handler manage to keep his breakfast?



The test dog did OK. Chris said he was very proud of Bus. Sounded like a lot of factors in the first series... Needed a little help on the memory bird - he was only about 10 yards off. 

Chris said he did not embarrass himself.... but we'll have to get the Gassner report.... 
But, Chris may be hooked on this white coat stuff... course now he's off juding an HRC test!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks Chris Atkinson for running test dog. Bus did a nice job. He needs a little flyer experience but did OK there. He was one of only 4 or 5 dogs to fight the terrain and come in on the right side of the memory bird. He just missed it by a couple of feet on his initial line. Chris decided to give him a little help to stay in the area, but he had no problem with the mark or the distance. Chris was wearing WHITE! No camo!

Derby finished very near dark. John P. had the last dog and elected to run so we could finish the stake even though it was dark. Very nice gesture. I hope it didn't screw up the dog.

1st place #6 Millpond's Baby Boomer /Jack Stevens

2nd #12 Wood Dale's Golden Samuel /Dex Doolittle/ Bob Hayden

3rd #9 Suite Judy Blue Eyes/Bill Burks

4th #11 Hilltop's Truman Tucker/John Pease

RJ #14 Colonials Crossfire Rhope Trip/ Bruce Ahlers

Jams 1, 2, 15, 16, 18

Congratulations to all

Also wanted to note that I think it was dog #13 was not sent for the last bird in th last series after it came back limping. Somehow had a broken toe or whatever it is officially called.


John


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats to Bob Hayden & Dex on the Derby 2nd, also congrats to Bill Cook, breeder Of Wood Dale Golden Samuel !!


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

if anybody gets the Q callbacks can they please post them.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WooHoo!! Derby first goes to a fluffy dog!! 
Quick, get those pompoms a shakin'.
Suzanne B


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Holy Toledo! I just found out that 3 of the 4 placements in the Derby went to FLUFFY DOGS!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Suzanne Burr said:


> Holy Toledo! I just found out that 3 of the 4 placements in the Derby went to FLUFFY DOGS!!!



Since Suzanne started the "pompoms a shakin" thing  ... I will second it!!! Congratulations to the Golden Retriever Derby placements!! 

Judy


----------



## Leah (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks like the Goldens and Chessies made their mark in the derby! Awesome!!!

Leah


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

First and second went to Goldens. Third and RJ were "Peakes". I will make a prediction that Chessies will sweep the Open that Tim West and I judge next month.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Qual callbacks to the third series; 1,2,3,5,11,12,13,15,16,17,18,19,22,23,34 Water blind is cheduled for lake 12. Will start the marks in the morning.

Am is chewing them up. Open is doing the water blind.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Qual to the fourth series- same as thrid series.

John


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

Amatuer results

1st - Hook - Loren Morehouse
2nd - Buck - Mike Westphal
3rd - Cane - Jimmy Darnell
4th - Abe - Tom Bogusky
RJ - Twoba - Gary hanvey
Jam - Camma - Steve Miller
Jam - Daisy - Bryan Manning

Congrats to all

Dan


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to Mike Westfall on Buck's 2nd in the AM and Gage's 3rd in the Open....


Aaron


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Good job Jimmie Darnell and Cane


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Qualifying results.........

1st Barton Creek Sharp Shooter, Barrale/Harp
2nd Dominators Little Rebel, Worthington/Harp
3rd Firemarks Million Dollar Baby, Castelli
4th Huntleighs General Powell, Hughes/Lister

Slew of Jams, sorry don't have the numbers


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats to Bill and Judy for 3rd place in the Derby....Very nice dog....


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Anymore Open results?


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

1st - Bell -Eckett
2nd - Cori - Hemminger

Sorry dont know anymore


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Qualifying 3rd.. Firemarks Million Dollar Baby ** 

Congratulations, Mike and "Haley" !!! 

Judy


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Qualifying 3rd.. Firemarks Million Dollar Baby **
> 
> Congratulations, Mike and "Haley" !!!
> 
> Judy


Congrats, Mike! Not bad for a dog that won't see a FT! LOL

BAIT


----------

